# I have always wanted to ask a bee keeper this question..



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

How did you feel about about Pat Boone selling royal jelly?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I heard PAt Boone was dead?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What people sell that is legal does not bother me one bit.

 Al


----------



## wildcard (Jun 19, 2013)

Terri said:


> I heard PAt Boone was dead?


I think the old crooner is still alive but his hair piece is a gonner.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pat Booneâs death spread quickly earlier this week causing concern among fans across the world. However the January 2017 report has now been confirmed as a complete hoax and just the latest in a string of fake celebrity death reports. Thankfully, the singer best known for hit songs like _Speedy Gonzales_, _April Love_ or _Love Letters in the Sand_ is alive and well.

 Al


----------

